# Torturer costume



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Our theme this year is torture so we want to dress up as torturers. I dont have a lot of money to spend on costumes because its all going to buy 'weapons'. I wanted to do overalls and a butchers apron with boots but the really nice authentic looking aprons are expensive. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

What kind of apron are you looking for? A quick search is giving me lots of results for under $20
https://www.apronwarehouse.com/products/black-xl-butcher-apron-2-pockets?utm_source=google_shopping&gclid=CjwKCAjwsdfZBRAkEiwAh2z65lyZhHKG3qfPR7M3N8jq3zeYSe7IulKZXcGvYUE59XxJT06y1yj3RxoCeVAQAvD_BwE


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you take a walk through your local fabric store, I'm sure you can find all sorts of material that would fit your desired look. There are plenty of brown/black materials that have a look of leather without being the real thing. And I think plain broadcloth cotton colors go on sale for $3.99/yard if you want solid white, yellow, brown or black. All you need is 1 to 1-1/2 yards. With left over fabric, cut strips as waist and neck ties. If you don't sew, just use safety pins. As a torturer, you don't need a polished look, your cuts can be jagged. You can do it! 

P.S. These stores usually have lots of sales so take advantage of that. 
Example pic


----------



## Tyleete (Jun 28, 2012)

I just wanted to drop in to say thanks to those responding to this. My son will be joining us for Halloween fun this year. We need scarers. 
But he doesn't want to wear anything over his head. This will work perfectly for that. Apron, weapons, fake blood. 
Also, to the original poster... You can always try the cheap way of doing weapons. When I was a teen and my family did Halloween, 
we used cardboard to create the shape, then silverfoil for the shiny metal look over it. If you're truly on a budget.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Harbor Freight leather welder's apron. $11.

https://www.harborfreight.com/split-leather-welding-apron-45193.html


----------

